# Volume Control on Task Bar



## bmccahon (Aug 22, 2005)

When attempting to click "Show volume control on the taskbar" in Sounds and Multimedia Properties, message displays "Windows cannot display the volume control on the taskbar because the volume program has not been installed. To install it, use Add/Remove programs in control panel". Speakers and sound working 100%. Have Dell 4100, WinMe.
Thanks.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs > Windows Setup tab > Multimedia and tick the Volume Control box.

Zee


----------



## bmccahon (Aug 22, 2005)

Blue Zee,
After ticking the Volume Control Box as suggested, volume control icon still does not appear in the system tray even after restarting computer. Any other suggestions? Thanks.

bmccahon


----------



## halo2914 (Apr 7, 2007)

You need to extract sndvol32.exe file from the windows CD to the c:\windows\system32 folder.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

I trust you went back to Sounds and Multimedia Properties to check "Show volume control on the taskbar"?

If you did try this and tell me what happens:

Start > Run

Type

SNDVOL (press Enter)

Zee


----------



## bmccahon (Aug 22, 2005)

Did find "sndvol32">Play Control>Slider CD Audio Balance. Have decided to continue to manually adjust volume with speaker button. Thanks. 

Bill


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

http://groups.google.fr/group/micro...ad/314a351b33139f7b/ef7dc938b3e8328b?lnk=raot

See the last couple of posts there.


----------

